# Early Draft Discussion.



## Gtown07

It looks like the 76ers probably won't get the 1 or 2 pick - unless they get lucky - because of Andre Miller and the rest of the team playing better ball. So my question is besides Oden or Durant who would you pick?

Julian Wright, Brandan Wright, Al Horford, and Joakim Noah would probably be the top candidates. Any opinions? 

And if you look at BK's history he usually likes fellow Duke players. He loved Deng (good call), he picked Shavlik Randolph, and he took Dalembert (who was coached by his Dookie roommate Amaker). Would people be Ok if he used a later pick on Josh McRoberts??


----------



## DieSlow69

COME ON IN COLLEGE BBALL HEADS!!!! I don't watch college bball that much so I pretty much don't know zip about this. Who should we go after guys?



Damnit I wish we could have just kept losing and get a better chance at Oden or Durant.....Well I'm still praying for us to slip in there and get 1 or 2!!!


----------



## dcrono3

I really like Al Horford and feel that he would be a great fit with the Sixers. B. Wright would be a good pick too. I'm not that big a fan of Noah and though I like Julian Wright, I'm not sure he is what the Sixers need. I feel that Josh McRobets would be a good pick with one of the later picks. 

Does anyone else kind of hope that the Nuggets tank and miss the playoffs so that the Sixers have another shot at the number 2 and 3 pick? (the pick is top 1 protected I heard) I know the chances are really low anyway, but that (team with lowest chance winning the lottery) has happened before (this year too, in the WNBA). I kind of feel bad for AI though.


----------



## Gtown07

i disagree w you when it comes to Julian Wright. He'd be perfect. He's a great passer, defender and a leader. Him and Iggy on the wings could be cool. Only thing is that we'd be a little over-stocked w Carney and Korver too. Does anyone know anything about Carney's work ethic? I'd be interested to see if people think he could improve. 

As for McRoberts. I'd rather kill myself than see Philly draft him.


----------



## fchud84

Im soo confused as to what we actually have got for the draft...could someone please explain, do we have the standard 1st and 2nd round drafts?

I think Al Horford will be a good fit, f*ck, McRoberts, oh my oh my oh my :O HELL NO!


----------



## Gtown07

Umm dude. Remember the AI trade. We get the Nuggets and Mavs 1st round picks.


----------



## dcrono3

Gtown07 said:


> i disagree w you when it comes to Julian Wright. He'd be perfect. He's a great passer, defender and a leader. Him and Iggy on the wings could be cool. Only thing is that we'd be a little over-stocked w Carney and Korver too. Does anyone know anything about Carney's work ethic? I'd be interested to see if people think he could improve.
> 
> As for McRoberts. I'd rather kill myself than see Philly draft him.


Well, the reason I said I don't think J. Wright will be a good fit is because we would have too many wing players if we do. Sure he is better than everyone else we have besides Iggy, but I'm not willing to give up on Carney yet (and Bobby Jones might develope into a decent player too). I would rather have a PF, which in my mind is a bigger need. 

I don't see why everyone hates McRoberts so much. What am I not seeing? Is it simply because he comes from Duke?


----------



## Gtown07

Tell me what McRoberts is good at. Not even exceptional. Just good. 

He's not good under pressure, can't shoot well, can't defend well, he's not a leader, doesn't rebound. He's got good handles for his size. Done.


----------



## kamego

Gtown07 said:


> Tell me what McRoberts is good at. Not even exceptional. Just good.
> 
> He's not good under pressure, can't shoot well, can't defend well, he's not a leader, doesn't rebound. He's got good handles for his size. Done.


This draft has a lot of legit 7 foot centers in it. I would be all over a Gray or a Visser before I touched McRoberts.


----------



## Smithian

Just my opinion, but I think Philly would be better off drafting Julian Wright than McRoberts if they want a forward. Wright is a better overall forward than McRoberts and Wright could give you some minutes at power forward a lot easier than McRoberts can give you minutes at SF.


----------



## dcrono3

It's just me, but I feel like McRoberts would be a nice PF is he isn't the main scoring option. I feel that if he is the #3 option or so, he could consistently put up 14/8/3. Not a star, but a solid role player. But hey, if the Sixers want to draft someone else I'm fine with that too.


----------



## Tha Freak

Josh McRoberts? The guy was projected as a one of the top players in the nation when he signed on to Duke. Ever since then, he's been a huge disappointment. He is no way worth a lottery pick, and personally, I think there will be better options out there with out Denver and Dallas picks. I'm just not a big fan of McRoberts. He cracks under pressure, and has never lived up to the expectation. He'll be nothing more than just another big man with potential IMO. 

As for the Sixers landing the 1st and 2nd round picks? I don't think it's out of reach. History has shown that teams with the worst record usually don't land the first overall pick. It's usually given to teams with the 3rd-4th worst records. I personally think we still have a shot at getting the pick, but before we worry about draft positioning, we should actually worry IF Kevin Durant and Greg Oden will even declare for the draft.


----------



## kamego

Smithian said:


> Just my opinion, but I think Philly would be better off drafting Julian Wright than McRoberts if they want a forward. Wright is a better overall forward than McRoberts and Wright could give you some minutes at power forward a lot easier than McRoberts can give you minutes at SF.


McRoberts would never see time at SF because he is more of a 4/5 then a 3/4. He could give you minutes at the 5 unlike Wright.


----------



## Gtown07

haha. They'll both declare. I'll put anything on that. 

I honestly don't want Durant. I know I'm in the ridiculous minority here but I don't. If we get the 2nd pick I think there's more value in trading the pick. I'd have a hard time cheering for him.


----------



## Tha Freak

What's wrong with Durant? The guy's extremely young and has dominated all college competition. I personally think he has the potential to become a franchise player. As of now, if it comes down to Oden or Durant, I'll have a very hard time of deciding who to choose. Durant, like I've mentioned, has dominated all college competions, while Oden has somewhat struggled, although you can blame that on his injury. But Oden's just a physical speciman that you just can't pass up. 

Anyways, you're probably just not a big Texas fan or something


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

unless i got the no 1 or 2 pick then id trade down for a couple of lower picks.outside of oden,durant and budinger im not that enamoured with any of the other projected top 10,if i had a pick from 3-8 then id try and unload it for a 10-20 pick and a 2008 1st rounder


----------



## Tha Freak

www.starbury.com said:


> unless i got the no 1 or 2 pick then id trade down for a couple of lower picks.outside of oden,durant and budinger *im not that enamoured with any of the other projected top 10*,if i had a pick from 3-8 then id try and unload it for a 10-20 pick and a 2008 1st rounder


Brandan Wright? If we can't get Oden or Durant, Wright is our best case scenerio


----------



## Gtown07

www.starbury.com said:


> unless i got the no 1 or 2 pick then id trade down for a couple of lower picks.outside of oden,durant and budinger im not that enamoured with any of the other projected top 10,if i had a pick from 3-8 then id try and unload it for a 10-20 pick and a 2008 1st rounder



That's because you're stupid. Julian Wright, Al Horford, Brandan Wright, Yi Jianlian, Spencer Hawes. The list goes on. People are saying this is one of the best draft ever. This is a bad, bad post. Actually worse than TM's post earlier today.


----------



## kamego

Gtown07 said:


> That's because you're stupid. Julian Wright, Al Horford, Brandan Wright, Yi Jianlian, Spencer Hawes. The list goes on. People are saying this is one of the best draft ever. This is a bad, bad post. Actually worse than TM's post earlier today.


This would be a good draft to trade down a few picks if you were picking 1 or 2. Not out of the first round but you might get a guy at 10 as talented as the 3rd or 4th pick.


----------



## Gtown07

kamego said:


> This would be a good draft to trade down a few picks if you were picking 1 or 2. Not out of the first round but you might get a guy at 10 as talented as the 3rd or 4th pick.


I really disagree here in a sense. Julian Wright, Brandan Wright, and Al Horford are definitely better prosepcts than Jeff Green and Al Thornton. You want a top 5 pick instead of a 8-10 pick. I do believe that. But I get what you're saying. There are no sure sure things I guess. Still you want the best possible young players.


----------



## kamego

Gtown07 said:


> I really disagree here in a sense. Julian Wright, Brandan Wright, and Al Horford are definitely better prosepcts than Jeff Green and Al Thornton. You want a top 5 pick instead of a 8-10 pick. I do believe that. But I get what you're saying. There are no sure sure things I guess. Still you want the best possible young players.


I wasn't trying to imply that that you could get the exact same talent from 3 to 10 but it is very close. I do think B.Wright could be a stud in the NBA but I am not sold on the other two yet. Keyword yet. I am sure a lot of teams would be willing to cut a nice deal though making it worth any teams while. As long as no team trades the first or second pick I think they could make a solid deal


----------



## Gtown07

kamego said:


> I wasn't trying to imply that that you could get the exact same talent from 3 to 10 but it is very close. I do think B.Wright could be a stud in the NBA but I am not sold on the other two yet. Keyword yet. I am sure a lot of teams would be willing to cut a nice deal though making it worth any teams while. As long as no team trades the first or second pick I think they could make a solid deal



Strongly disagree. The other players don't have the built in fan base and they aren't guaranteed difference makers like Oden and Durant are considered to be. The value for a #4 would drastically decline compared to a 1 or 2.


----------



## kamego

Gtown07 said:


> Strongly disagree. The other players don't have the built in fan base and they aren't guaranteed difference makers like Oden and Durant are considered to be. The value for a #4 would drastically decline compared to a 1 or 2.


Sorry if it sounded like I was comparing 1/2 with anything else. I was saying I think a trade could be a good idea as long as Durant/Oden weren't traded. They bring everything a struggling team needs to start over. I just meant if I were picking 3rd to 5th, I would be looking at trading down because I have a feeling quite a few teams would like those players you mentioned. I would have no problem picking up a vetern and moving to the 10 area.


----------



## Gtown07

kamego said:


> Sorry if it sounded like I was comparing 1/2 with anything else. I was saying I think a trade could be a good idea as long as Durant/Oden weren't traded. They bring everything a struggling team needs to start over. I just meant if I were picking 3rd to 5th, I would be looking at trading down because I have a feeling quite a few teams would like those players you mentioned. I would have no problem picking up a vetern and moving to the 10 area.


I understood what you were saying. But what I meant was that the value won't be there. People won't see those players as sure things and therefore won't make deals the 76ers will be receptive to. I guess it depends on what you are looking for but I believe the talent in this draft isn't getting beaten any time soon. I believe this draft compares to 03'. And in 03' would you rather have pick 4 or 5 (Bosh or Wade) or would you prefer pick 11 (Pietrus). I think there is a definite drop off and I believe GM's will agree w me. 

Maybe you don't think you're getting Bosh or Wade (but you can't be sure either) but most certainly we need young talent and that is there in this draft.


----------



## iversonfan 349

i would pick noah


----------



## Coatesvillain

Reportedly the Sixers are going to China to watch Yi Jianlian. I haven't seen him play since the Olympics, and I wasn't too impressed with him but maybe he's made strides since? Who knows.

Watching the NCAA tournament, if anyone didn't believe Gtown07 in that Oden will go pro all you have to do is watch Ohio State play. His game won't improve in college because he doesn't get touches, he's completely underutilized and has to get points off of rebounds. I'm watching the guy establish great position in the paint (multiple times on a possession) and the ball doesn't come his way at all.

Even if we might be far from legitimate reach of drafting him, I think it's a plus if he does declare because that means more value for the Sixers when our pick does come around. As of right now I still like Horford for our pick.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Some one sell me on Brandan Wright.

I see some people are wanting him, but I don't see him being a better player than Horford. Am I wrong? Of course, I'm much more familiar with Horford (having seen him over the years) than Wright (who I've seen only a handful of times).


----------



## Gtown07

Potential dude. Although big Al had a great finish to today's game and would be a great power forward, Brandan Wright has the length and speed to be a serious threat on defense and he obviously has the talent on offense. For him my only worry is how much he wants it. He doesnt seem to want to take games over. Maybe that's because it's been Hansbrough's team though. I just think right now they're pretty even and potential is the tie breaker (think emeka versus dwight on a smaller scale). It's too late but I'll think more about this tomorrow.


----------



## lw32

Joakim Noah and Dalembert would give us absolutely no offense down low, although our defense would be great. I'd look at Brandon Wright with our pick. Has an offensive game, and is extremely long. He'd be the first guy I'd take if I was Billy King. Then it's tricky, I think I'd go Horford, Julian Wright then Noah in that order. Noah could be used as trade bait, I wouldn't be opposed if we were offered a probable high pick next year.


----------



## crazyfan

Gtown07 said:


> Brandan Wright has the length and speed to be a serious threat on defense and he obviously has the talent on offense.




6'9 220. Can he defend bigger and stronger PF down low? and will he ever bulk up? 

not seen much of him but would he be like a Tyrus Thomas in the pros?


----------



## BEEZ

If they have the 3 pick they have to take Wright but if its 4 or 5. Big Al or Yi would be my pick


----------



## Coatesvillain

BEEZ said:


> If they have the 3 pick they have to take Wright but if its 4 or 5. Big Al or Yi would be my pick


So you're amongst the crowd who takes his potential over Horford's?


----------



## Sliccat

I'd like to see them use all their picks to trade up and get a good big. But failing that, I'm kind of weary of picking a big for its own sake. That's a mistake so many teams make.


----------



## Gtown07

Honestly lets jsut win the lotto and draft Oden lol. he's going to be amazing in the nba.


----------



## BEEZ

Coatesvillain said:


> So you're amongst the crowd who takes his potential over Horford's?


Wright just seems so much like the 20/10 defense playing rasheed, but HOrford just seems explosive. Hard pick.


----------



## SirCharles34

dcrono3 said:


> I feel that Josh McRobets would be a good pick with one of the later picks.


HELL NO! I don't want us wasting a pick on him. He's a sorry *** underachiever.




dcrono3 said:


> I kind of feel bad for AI though.


I don't feel bad for him. He's not a Sixer anymore. I still like him, but if Denver's gotta get miss the playoffs for us to get an extra pick, I'm in favor of that.


----------



## c_dog

I'm not sure about Yi either. They seem to be really trying to sell him, but I don't think he's worth a top 8 pick. Around 9 or 10 you can start looking at him but not before. Why? Because he seems like a chinese stromile swift, except his athletism while pretty impressive would only be above average in the nba. His game needs major refinement and he, like most chinese players, have horrible coordination. I think he will struggle mightily to adjust to the speed in the nba, and teams would be impatient with him. after all, it would take a lot of effort just to turn him into a decent player.

Then there's a pretty big issue with his actual age. something tells me he's approaching 30. I would bet he's about the same age as nocioni. he's changed his birth certificate twice and each time he got a few years younger.


----------



## Coatesvillain

So what do you guys think about Acie Law with the Nuggets draft pick if he's still on the board?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

id take Bobby Brown of Cal Fullerton with the dallas pick


----------



## dcrono3

c_dog said:


> I'm not sure about Yi either. They seem to be really trying to sell him, but I don't think he's worth a top 8 pick. Around 9 or 10 you can start looking at him but not before. Why? Because he seems like a chinese stromile swift, except his athletism while pretty impressive would only be above average in the nba. His game needs major refinement and he, like most chinese players, have horrible coordination. I think he will struggle mightily to adjust to the speed in the nba, and teams would be impatient with him. after all, it would take a lot of effort just to turn him into a decent player.
> 
> Then there's a pretty big issue with his actual age. something tells me he's approaching 30. I would bet he's about the same age as nocioni. he's changed his birth certificate twice and each time he got a few years younger.


Even though there is some issue with this ago, I wouldn't say he is approaching 30. First of all, him changing his birth certificate isn't confirmed. And the question is whether he is 19 or 22. I think he would be a nice pick, though I would prefer Horford. 

I know McRoberts has disappointed at Duke, but I still think he can be a decent pro as long as he isn't expected to be the number 1 option. With Iguodala and our 1st pick, I don't think he will be expected to shoulder the load and would therefore perform decently on the Sixers if they draft him. 

And I don't think Julian Wright is an option anymore, he sounds pretty sure that he will return to school next year.


----------



## BEEZ

www.starbury.com said:


> id take Bobby Brown of Cal Fullerton with the dallas pick


Hes not ready for the pros at all. Career overseas player


----------



## BEEZ

dcrono3 said:


> Even though there is some issue with this ago, I wouldn't say he is approaching 30. First of all, him changing his birth certificate isn't confirmed. And the question is whether he is 19 or 22. I think he would be a nice pick, though I would prefer Horford.
> 
> I know McRoberts has disappointed at Duke, but I still think he can be a decent pro as long as he isn't expected to be the number 1 option. With Iguodala and our 1st pick, I don't think he will be expected to shoulder the load and would therefore perform decently on the Sixers if they draft him.
> 
> And I don't think Julian Wright is an option anymore, he sounds pretty sure that he will return to school next year.


It would be foolish for Julian Wright to go back to school. This year hes a top 5 pick, next year, lower half of the lottery


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

BEEZ said:


> Hes not ready for the pros at all. Career overseas player


Disagree totally,a majority of scouts thhink he`s one of the top 2 or 3 pg`s on the west coast,he`ll never be a nba star but he could be a solid role player for many years.


----------



## dcrono3

BEEZ said:


> It would be foolish for Julian Wright to go back to school. This year hes a top 5 pick, next year, lower half of the lottery


Well, to some a college degree is worth it. And why would he be in the lower half of the lottery next year? Sure we have more frosh players such as Derrick Rose and OJ Mayo, but if Wright plays well enough he can still be a top 5 pick. Sort of like Noah, who is probably going to be drafted lower than he could have been last year. But hey, he has another shot at winning the national championship, which might be that important to him. 

Well, I guess I'm simply trying to say that for some people, a high draft position is not the most important thing in the world. Do I want Wright to come out? Yes, for sure. But I respect him for wanting to get his degree first.


----------



## Ruff Draft

I'd like Wright & Iggy on the wing, and Yi & Dalembert in the paint.


----------



## BEEZ

dcrono3 said:


> Well, to some a college degree is worth it. And why would he be in the lower half of the lottery next year? Sure we have more frosh players such as Derrick Rose and OJ Mayo, but if Wright plays well enough he can still be a top 5 pick. Sort of like Noah, who is probably going to be drafted lower than he could have been last year. But hey, he has another shot at winning the national championship, which might be that important to him.
> 
> Well, I guess I'm simply trying to say that for some people, a high draft position is not the most important thing in the world. Do I want Wright to come out? Yes, for sure. But I respect him for wanting to get his degree first.


you can believe that if you want to? Players these days want the money and the only reason to go back would be to improve draft position honestly. I could guarantee almost every top 5 freshman coming in this year will be in next years draft so that already makes him 6th


----------



## dcrono3

BEEZ said:


> you can believe that if you want to? Players these days want the money and the only reason to go back would be to improve draft position honestly. I could guarantee almost every top 5 freshman coming in this year will be in next years draft so that already makes him 6th


Right, so no one ever goes back to college when they are projected to be a top 5 pick? What about Joakim Noah and Matt Leinart? Things like that do happen even though it isn't the "wisest" decision (if one looks at draft stock)

Plus, Wright isn't even a top-5 pick for sure. You have Oden, Durrant, and B. Wright ahead of him for sure. And then Horford, Noah, and probably Green now could go ahead of him too.


----------



## BEEZ

This isnt football. THe facts are the longer you stay in college the more they will pick apart your game. Last year Noah probably would have went 1 or 2 and this year hes 3, 4 or 5.


----------



## dcrono3

BEEZ said:


> This isnt football. THe facts are the longer you stay in college the more they will pick apart your game. Last year Noah probably would have went 1 or 2 and this year hes 3, 4 or 5.


I know it isn't football, I was simply showing that college athletes do go back to college despite being projected as top picks. And I used Noah as another example for that (and a basketball player). 

The thing is, I agree with your fact that the longer players stay in college the more their game will get picked apart. I also agree that players want to maximize their draft positions too, but the fact is that there are a few players that do not care about their draft position as much as others do (or maybe they are simply "misguided" and believe that they can maintain or improve upon an already lofty projection). Using Noah as an example (since you are want to keep this within basketball), you agree that he would have probably been a 1 or 2 pick last year. However, he still returned to college, despite the fact that he couldn't really improve his stock and everyone knew that Oden and Durrant would probably be in this draft. Consequently, his stock dropped as expected. How is Julian Wright's situation different (if he stays in college as he says he will)? Some players simply do not enter the draft when their stock is highest.


----------



## urwhatueati8god

dcrono3 said:


> Right, so no one ever goes back to college when they are projected to be a top 5 pick? What about Joakim Noah and Matt Leinart? Things like that do happen even though it isn't the "wisest" decision (if one looks at draft stock)
> 
> Plus, Wright isn't even a top-5 pick for sure. You have Oden, Durrant, and B. Wright ahead of him for sure. And then Horford, Noah, and probably Green now could go ahead of him too.


And Yi Jianlian!


----------



## Coatesvillain

If Big Baby is around for the second round pick they should snap him up. I'm not even a fan of his, but if he's down there he's worth taking.


----------



## BEEZ

dcrono3 said:


> Even though there is some issue with this ago, I wouldn't say he is approaching 30. First of all, him changing his birth certificate isn't confirmed. And the question is whether he is 19 or 22. I think he would be a nice pick, though I would prefer Horford.
> 
> I know McRoberts has disappointed at Duke, but I still think he can be a decent pro as long as he isn't expected to be the number 1 option. With Iguodala and our 1st pick, I don't think he will be expected to shoulder the load and would therefore perform decently on the Sixers if they draft him.
> 
> And I don't think Julian Wright is an option anymore, he sounds pretty sure that he will return to school next year.


guess I was right


----------



## Gtown07

By trading for Andre Miller we gave away the chance to get a franchise player. Now the 6ers go w one of the gator boys. Corey Brewer or Noah. Both are good pieces. With pick 20 BK should take a chance on Marcus Williams. He could become a great player. Then at pick 30 they take a huge steal in Aaron Gray. He'd be killer at 30. 

7- Joakim Noah
20- Marcus Williams
30- Aaron Gray

btw- Julian Wright is gone.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Noah and Brewer are going to be off the board by the Sixers' pick. As of right now the Sixers would have the 11th pick. If they could lose out and some other teams compile some wins in these last few days they could get up to #6. I don't know if that's goign to happen.


----------



## BEEZ

Question. Ih Hibberts there do you take him?


----------



## Gtown07

Man I forgot how much we ****ed up this season. At pick 11 I'm not sure where you go. Maybe the Sg from France, Al Thornton or Jeff Green if he falls. This season couldn't have been worse. How depressing.


----------



## Coatesvillain

BEEZ said:


> Question. Ih Hibberts there do you take him?


I would. This team needs size and he'd compete for the starting center spot but with that said we'd still have a need for a forward.



Gtown07 said:


> Man I forgot how much we ****ed up this season. At pick 11 I'm not sure where you go. Maybe the Sg from France, Al Thornton or Jeff Green if he falls. This season couldn't have been worse. How depressing.


Yeah, we have to hope someone falls the same way Iguodala did. Hopefully some stiffs put up impressive workout numbers and shoot up the boards so someone can fall to us.

Remember a few weeks ago we were talking about Wright or Horford? lol We'd need a frozen envelope to get close to that.


----------



## BEEZ

you realize how messed up the position that this team then put itself in. King is an idiot, cheeks is an idiot. This team really sucks. Mediocrity is a MUST as a staple for this franchise


----------



## Coatesvillain

Don't worry BEEZ, by June he'll be on the morning show talking about how this team has the pieces to compete for the East. I usually get my brothers laughing with my Billy King impersonation, but I think I'm too pissed off to do it this year.


----------



## BEEZ

Honestly, the most disrespectful thing is when its time for the season ticketholder meeting/get together, he honestly with a straight face says we have the peices to compete. I told you guys earlier, at this years I guy yelled out no you dont and he just stood there looking like "can someone help me out". This guy is clueless


----------



## DieSlow69

BEEZ said:


> Honestly, the most disrespectful thing is when its time for the season ticketholder meeting/get together, he honestly with a straight face says we have the peices to compete. I told you guys earlier, at this years I guy yelled out no you dont and he just stood there looking like "can someone help me out". This guy is clueless



I would have loved to have been there for that


----------



## dcrono3

BEEZ said:


> guess I was right


I guess you were. Slightly disappointed in Wright but I understand his decision. Just thought he was one of the rare (not extinct) athletes who cared about his education. 

I would take Hibbert is he was there, though I'm trying to imagine Hibbert playing together with Dalembert. I'm not sure if that would be such a good idea. 

Nick Fazekas is a pick I would like with either our last 1st round pick or our second.


----------



## SixersFan91

I think that currently, our biggest weakness is a Power Forward. We really need one that's dominant and can score. My first choice would be Brendan Wright, but he's slated to go top 3, so i'm not really sure if we could get him. My next choices would be Horford or if we can't get either, i'd go for a Center and take Hibbert. If we get a pick between 5-10, I'd try and trade up and go for Oden or Wright by trading our pick and the Denver Pick. We really dug ourselves into a hole by winning like 6 out of our last 7. I mean, it's good, but it just puts us in the position we don't want to be in and that's the position of mediocrity, and it's the worst position because the bad teams get good prospect, and the good teams make the playoffs. The mediocre teams, though, just stay mediocre, which sucks.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Coatesvillain said:


> If Big Baby is around for the second round pick they should snap him up. I'm not even a fan of his, but if he's down there he's worth taking.


I'm going to bump this and stick to this line of thinking, if he's available with the 38th pick the Sixers should take a flier on him.


----------



## BEEZ

you can never go wrong with a big body that bangs. Toughness is needed on this team


----------



## Mattjb34

I was a huge fan of Big Babys until this year. He just didnt bring the same consistency throughout the season and the team suffered. I wouldn't mind him at 38 but not at 30. If it were up to me this is what I would go with:

Pick #12: 
*Jeff Green*- He is my first choice. He can do everything well and is a tremendous passer for his position. Can effectively guard 2-4. Reminds me of George Lynch with higher offensive potential. I think Hibbert pulling out really hurts our chances of getting him.
*Al Thornton*- Did everything offensively for the Seminoles. Has decent range, is ridiculously athletic. He is more of a shot blocker and less of a position defender. Don't know how he would fit into a team where he is not the best player. Limited passing shown but only because some teammates were offensively absent.
Also considering:
*Spencer Hawes*- NBA ready post game (better than Oden's), lacks athleticism and defense is a question mark. (injuries?)
*Jason Smith*- Haven't seen him play much but a 7 footer with athleticism and team oriented game sounds nice.

Pick #21:
*Javaris Crittendon*- He is all over the board, I've seen from #15-22. 6'5 PG with a lot of potential and athleticism. Willing to pass but can score too. Needs to work on his outside shot a bit, but has decent form. I think he would be a steal at 21.
*Marcus Williams*- 6'7 SG/SF from Arizona. Can fill it up with the jumper and penetration. Decent defender but could work harder. Good athleticism. Problem is we are already stocked with this kind of player.
Also considering:*Tiago Splitter*, *Marc Gasol*,*Marco Belinelli*. All foreign players, do not know much about. The last person I want to see us draft is Josh Mcroberts, please Billy dont use the Duke connection on this one. 

Pick #30:
*Reyshawn Terry*- Probably could grab him at 38 but I like him enough to take him at 30. Competes hard every game. Decent athleticism, decent jumper, good team player. Does everything well, but nothing great.
*Aaron Gray*- I'm not his biggest fan but at the last pick in the 1st round I might take a chance. Decent post moves and good touch. Would be ok in limited minutes off the bench a la Todd Macullogh (sp?).
*Alando Tucker*- Same mold as Terry. Slightly better scorer. 

Pick #38:
*Herbert Hill*
*Stephane Lasme*
*Sean Singletary*
*Wilson Chandler*


----------



## Coatesvillain

Jeff Green strikes me as a great college player who won't really have a significant spot in the league. While the Sixers have three picks in the first round, they really have to hit the jackpot with one of them. How high do you think Jeff Green's ceiling is?

Right now I'm all for best player available but at the same time you have to hope for some serious upside on these players. I see Jeff Green as a career roleplayer, and will most likely have a long career.. but the Sixers need someone who in two years is ready to blowup. I think Thaddeus Young is the guy.

I also think Al Thornton is going to bust.

From reading the players you want to target, I get the feeling that you want the Sixers to consider an approach similar to the Pistons?


----------



## Mattjb34

Your assessment is somewhat correct, Coatesvillain. This is what I would like to see IF the Sixers were to stay in these positions. If we stayed in these spots I think we could definitely assemble a Pistons-like cast that encourage team play and all-around attributes. These would be my guys to do so. If you are looking for high risk/high reward type draft than you are on the right track with Thaddeus Young. I watched him between 6-8 times this year along with Crittendon and I came away lukewarm. He has all the right physical attributes to be a dominant player and his skills are solid WHEN he chooses to show them. I didn't see enough assertiveness or intensity to give him the highest grade but he is definitely a boom or bust prospect. Sure he was a freshman, but besides him having two good UNC games I just felt like he got lost in the game too much for a guy of his capabilities. He is just as physically gifted as Brandan Wright but Wright was more effective in lesser minutes. Don't get me wrong, I like Young a lot. But if Thornton or Green is on the board I wouldn't feel like we got the best deal. Thornton is very talented and had very solid years at FSU, he has question marks as well. I think he could be a superstar but could also be a bust. Thats why I like Green soo much, he is a sure thing. I see him being anywhere from a low-end superstar to a 6th man of the year type. If you are looking for studs, you probably want to go international with some of the latter picks and hopefully find a superstar. There are many college superstars but a lot of them don't translate well to the NBA.


----------



## BEEZ

Im of the bust for Al Thorton/Jeff Green camps. Career benchwarmers. That said Young, Hawes who is an excellent ballhandler for his size are my two favorites who should be around at the time we pick, but I really believe hes going to go 4 or 5 because the Celtics and Grizz need a big body bad


----------



## BEEZ

SixersFan91 said:


> I think that currently, our biggest weakness is a Power Forward. We really need one that's dominant and can score. My first choice would be Brendan Wright, but he's slated to go top 3, so i'm not really sure if we could get him. My next choices would be Horford or if we can't get either, i'd go for a Center and take Hibbert. If we get a pick between 5-10, I'd try and trade up and go for Oden or Wright by trading our pick and the Denver Pick. We really dug ourselves into a hole by winning like 6 out of our last 7. I mean, it's good, but it just puts us in the position we don't want to be in and that's the position of mediocrity, and it's the worst position because the bad teams get good prospect, and the good teams make the playoffs. The mediocre teams, though, just stay mediocre, which sucks.


Hibbert is out the draft so he would no longer be a viable option


----------



## Coatesvillain

There's a rumor floating around about the Sixers using Andre Miller to trade up, but I don't buy it. I don't really see any team who's higher than the Sixers in the draft who would be interested in Miller.


----------



## BEEZ

Atlanta needs a PG desperately


----------



## Mattjb34

Atlanta does need a PG desperately and I think that taking Conley Jr. at 3 is way too early. If we packaged #12, #21, and Miller for Atlanta's #3 it might work. It is a lot to give up but the talent difference between #12 and pick #3 is substantial so it might be worth it. I think Conley Jr. is a decent PG but will probably go higher than he should because of the lack of PG depth in this draft. In my mind, he is a step below Chris Paul and Deron Williams when they were coming out of college.


----------



## Coatesvillain

BEEZ said:


> Atlanta needs a PG desperately


Trading for Miller would be an awful move for them though, he doesn't make them much better than they are right now. Also for the Hawks if Conley isn't available at 11, I'm sure that Acie Law will be. Those would be better options for them considering their situation than Miller.



Mattjb34 said:


> Atlanta does need a PG desperately and I think that taking Conley Jr. at 3 is way too early. If we packaged #12, #21, and Miller for Atlanta's #3 it might work. It is a lot to give up but the talent difference between #12 and pick #3 is substantial so it might be worth it. I think Conley Jr. is a decent PG but will probably go higher than he should because of the lack of PG depth in this draft. In my mind, he is a step below Chris Paul and Deron Williams when they were coming out of college.


That's too much to give up for the #3 pick. Way too much.

Only team I could kinda see giving up something in return for Miller that's above us is Minnesota. Problem there is they would try to get us to take back Hudson, or James and to that I say no thanks.


----------



## Mattjb34

It probably is too much, Coatesvillain, but I think it might be neccessary to ensure that we get a stud player. If we do 12, 30, and Miller for 3 than a scenario could play out in which we acquire Brandan Wright and Crittendon or Law along with the #38 pick. That would leave us with a very talented starting lineup of:

Law/Crittendon/L.Williams 
Carney
Iggy
Wright
Dalembert

Personally I would rather keep Miller cause I value a traditional PG but I find it hard to believe that a team in the top 6 will trade down for 12 and 21. I just don't see it.


----------



## Coatesvillain

See, I wouldn't really be too comfortable with that because I don't think Carney will ever be an NBA starter. I think at best he can be a more athletic Korver, and he's definitely not a two. Hopefully he goes to work overtime this offseason and proves that belief to be wrong. I don't think he can do anything to become a 2 though.

Also I think if we're handcuffed to Dalembert (he's the player I want to see traded the most) I would love to see someone who's capable of playing with their back to the basket. Wright strikes me as a type who'll make his living as a garbage man (which would be fine, but we have to move D'bert) not as someone who could play with his back to the basket. I don't know though, when I watched Wright nothing wowed me.. same as nothing really wowed me about Marvin Williams. Different players, I know.. but I just have this "meh" feeling about both.

With workouts I think Crittendon would be out of reach at 21. So it'd be a gamble. We'll see though.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sixers work out a slimmed down Big Baby..


> Junior forward Glen Davis might have lost some prestige by staying at Louisiana State for an extra year, but he says he's not losing any sleep about his decision. What he has lost is plenty of weight as he prepares for the June 28 NBA draft.
> 
> Davis was among four players who worked out yesterday for the 76ers, who will have the 12th, 21st and 30th picks in the first round and the 38th in the second. He could sneak into the end of the first round, and he could interest the Sixers.
> 
> After his sophomore season, when LSU earned a trip to the Final Four, Davis was considered a sure first-round pick. He had averaged 18.6 points and 9.7 rebounds and been named Southeastern Conference player of the year.
> 
> His scoring average did not dip much this season, but his stock apparently did. Davis averaged 17.7 points and 10.4 rebounds on a disappointing LSU team that did not qualify for the NCAA tournament.
> 
> "People think my stock was higher [after his sophomore season], and it probably was higher, but as a basketball player, I wasn't ready physically or mentally," Davis said.
> 
> Physically, he has never looked better. The 6-foot, 9-inch Davis says he has lost 45 pounds and weighs 289.
> 
> "I think his body is pretty much unbelievable," Sixers coach Maurice Cheeks said. "And he moved extremely well for a guy his size."
> 
> The loquacious Davis will certainly make everyone's all-interview team. This season, he had plenty of practice.
> 
> "If I had to do it over again, I would have protected him more, shut down more of the media attention," LSU coach John Brady said yesterday in a telephone interview. "In the long run, that would have been better for him."
> 
> But Davis would not make make excuses for his so-called off-season He has not lost one ounce of confidence. His nickname, Big Baby, was given by a peewee football coach because Davis was always crying.
> 
> "It's just a name," said Davis, who came down hard on his elbow yesterday after a dunk but continued playing. "It doesn't define who I am on the court."
> 
> "People will be pleasantly surprised by his skill level, his foot speed, his ability to pass, catch the ball and shoot," Brady said. "Plus, with his personality, he will fit in well and be a good guy in any NBA locker room."


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

Alando Tucker ready to experience payoff..



> Alando Tucker isn't exactly Michael Jordan, but he's taking all the necessary steps to try to become one of the greatest down the line.
> 
> Since Tucker completed his senior season at Wisconsin, where his 19.9 points per game led the Badgers to a 30-6 record, the 6-6 guard has been working out with Jordan's former trainer, Tim Grover, in Deerfield, Ill., in preparation for this year's NBA draft.
> 
> "It feels good. I'm one step closer every time I go home," the Lockport, Ill., native said yesterday after the 76ers' predraft workout at Philadelphia College of Osteopathic Medicine.
> 
> "None of my friends can believe it. It drives me to work hard every time I go home and see my friends and family. Just to know I'm one step closer, it's like a dream come true."
> 
> Even though playing in the NBA was a lifelong dream, Tucker chose to stay for his senior season when some thought he could have been a first-round pick. Even though he scored 20-plus points in 11 of his 17 Big Ten games as a junior, Tucker said he already made up his mind that he was returning to college because he promised his mother and grandmother he would get his degree.
> 
> "I figured if I worked hard enough, I would get here eventually," said Tucker, who graduated with a degree in life science communications last winter.
> 
> Sixers president and general manager Billy King said he believes that the longer players stay in college, the better they will be in the long run, as they have an opportunity to mature and grow and really understand the game.
> 
> "Whether it's a 1- or 2-year player, sometimes you make the right decision, sometimes you don't," King said. "With a 4-year player, you have a better chance to gauge how they are and understand their work ethic, where with a younger player you have to hope they have that same work ethic. The longer they stay, the better gauge you have on them."
> 
> But that doesn't necessarily mean the Sixers will bypass any young talent that's on the board once they make the first of their three first-round picks on June 28 in New York. The Sixers hold the 12th, 21st and 30th picks, and also have the 38th pick, a second-rounder.
> 
> King has been reluctant to say in what direction the team is leaning with its picks, but did acknowledge that the Sixers have been in contact with teams ahead of them and behind them on the draft board. However, if King decides to make a move, don't expect it to be made until draft day.
> 
> "It's exciting having three picks. Generally, you're focusing on one pick, so now you're getting a chance to see a variety of players because we have multiple picks," King said.
> 
> Tucker was just glad to be one of the first players to make a good impression on the Sixers in his workout.
> 
> In addition to training with Grover, Tucker has a strong list of NBA friends he works out with and keeps in contact with on his buddy list. Tucker said Andre Iguodala, who also worked with Grover before becoming the Sixers' first-round pick (ninth overall) in the 2004 draft, has given him advice on playing his game and staying relaxed throughout the workouts.
> 
> Tucker chose to opt out of most predraft camps because he felt his resume, which includes being Wisconsin's all-time leading scorer with 2,217 career points, spoke for itself. Tucker, who has 10 scheduled workouts planned, said he thought he would benefit more from working out with teams individually than he would attending a bigger camp.
> 
> Because of Tucker's scoring ability and wide wingspan, he probably will make a good NBA combo guard. Though he believes he can run the point, many scouts say he lacks the necessary ballhandling skills to play the position, but his knack for creating his own shot can make for a dangerous defensive assignment on the wing.
> 
> While most mock drafts have Tucker projected between the late first round and early second round, he said he doesn't pay much attention to them.
> 
> "I'm my biggest critic, so I know what I have to work on," Tucker said. "I tell all my friends, all I need to do is get my foot in the door and I'll work my tail off to get on the floor. I never been given anything in my life before, and I don't expect it to start now."
> 
> 
> Burns works out
> 
> Philadelphia University center Christian Burns worked out for the Sixers yesterday. The 2006-07 Division II Player of the Year hasn't been on a lot of teams' draft radars, but that hasn't deterred the 6-9 Hamilton, N.J., native from reaching his goal of playing in the NBA.
> Philadelphia University center Christian Burns worked out for the Sixers yesterday. The 2006-07 Division II Player of the Year hasn't been on a lot of teams' draft radars, but that hasn't deterred the 6-9 Hamilton, N.J., native from reaching his goal of playing in the NBA.
> 
> "It's been a great experience," said Burns, who averaged 21.7 points and 11.2 rebounds for Philadelphia U. last season. "I just have to come out and show that I have heart. If you show you have more heart than everybody else, you'll get that respect and open up some eyes."
> 
> Although Burns, who recorded 18 double-doubles in his senior season, does not have any other scheduled workouts with other teams, he said he would love to wear a Sixers uniform one day.
> 
> "All I need is a chance, and what better place to get it than with the team I grew up watching," Burns said.


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

Lighter and taller Aaron Gray touring the country..


> Aaron Gray didn't attempt a 3-point field goal in his college career at the University of Pittsburgh, except in practice.
> 
> But he seemed comfortable shooting from beyond the arc in a four-player workout before Philadelphia 76ers' assistant coaches Thursday in the team's practice facility at PCOM.
> 
> ''It's something that I'm willing to do,'' said Gray, who was measured at 7 feet, 2 inches in last week's NBA pre-draft camp in Orlando, which is two inches taller than he was listed at in college.
> 
> His height is not the question. There are more pressing questions about the former Emmaus High star that the Sixers and other NBA teams which will be working out Gray over the next 19 days want to know.
> 
> Gray is more than willing to show them how much he has improved his overall skills and how much leaner, trimmer and NBA-ready he's become since his final college basketball game in March.
> 
> His 3-point shot was a start. It wasn't Dirk Nowitzki-type accuracy, but he shot from beyond the arc with a light touch and with confidence. It's also a part of his game that he showcased in the Orlando camp, where he averaged 14.3 points and 7.1 rebounds in a little over 19 minutes in three games. He converted 12 of 22 shots from the field and 15 of 19 free throws.
> 
> ''I like to do my damage around the basketball, but in these workouts and even down in Orlando, stepping out in the drills and even in a few of the games is something that I was comfortable doing and that I think I can do,'' Gray said.
> 
> He did other impressive things in Orlando that helped increase his stock. He's hoping to become the first Lehigh Valley athlete to ever be drafted in the first round of the NBA draft.
> 
> ''I think it's very possible that he'll be a first-round pick,'' said Tony DiLeo, the Sixers' senior vice president and assistant general manager. ''It depends on the team. If the team needs a player like that. I think he helped himself a lot in Orlando at the pre-draft camp, and a lot will depend on the workouts here.''
> 
> Not just his workouts with the Sixers, but also with Sacramento, New York, New Jersey, Washington, Toronto, San Antonio and Utah, workouts Gray has planned over the next eight days.
> 
> He worked out in Miami on Wednesday, and participated in workouts for Atlanta, Boston, Minnesota, Sacramento and Houston with 24 other invited players in three-day workout organized by the Rockets in Orlando.
> 
> He left encouraged.
> 
> ''A lot of people said I shouldn't go down to that camp, but I took advantage of it,'' said Gray, a two-time All-Big East Conference center. ''I lost a lot of weight, and I wanted to show all 30 teams how committed I am to this game. I think I was able to do that.''
> 
> On Thursday, he only had to show the Sixers in an exhaustive workout that also included 6-10 Serbian forward Marko Lekic and guards Gabe Pruitt of USC and Temple's Dustin Salisbery.
> 
> ''He's an interesting player,'' DiLeo said. ''I think he's improved over the years. His body looks in better shape. I think he needs to be on the right team to be effective, but if he continues to improve he could be a contributor on an NBA team.
> 
> ''He has a good touch, he can finish and get open shots, he can make open shots. He's a good screener, good role player.''
> 
> Gray weighed 291 in March, but has lost 20 pounds and lowered his body fat to 10.1 percent as a result of his individualized workouts at the Joe Abunassar Impact Training program in Las Vegas and now thinks of himself as a mini-Tim Duncan.
> 
> ''I like to think of myself as not as good, not as athletic, but I am as effective,'' Gray said. ''I'm very effective down low. I love to rebound the basketball, play defense. Everybody says he's kind of boring, but efficient. That's what I like to think of myself as.''


LINK


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sixers impressed with Jeff Green


> WASHINGTON - Georgetown junior forward Jeff Green received the type of reception yesterday from the 76ers that signifies his stature in the June 28 draft.
> 
> The Sixers sent a full contingent to Georgetown University's McDonough Arena to view a private workout with Green.
> 
> Team president and general manager Billy King was joined by coach Maurice Cheeks; assistant coach John Loyer; director of player personnel Courtney Witte; executive vice president, basketball operations, Larry Brown; and senior vice president, basketball operations, Tony DiLeo.
> 
> In addition, trainer Kevin Johnson also went along with the Sixers' director of public relations, Michael Preston.
> 
> "That's a compliment ... that they brought so many here and they think I'm a pretty good player and want to see what kind of skills I possessed," Green said afterward.
> 
> And how did he do?
> 
> "It went pretty well," Green said. "I made some shots."
> 
> He also made a favorable impression.
> 
> "He is a great kid and was very impressive both on and off the court," Cheeks said.
> 
> Green has not hired an agent, and if he visits NBA teams and then decides to go back to school, he has to reimburse the cost in order to be eligible, according to the NCAA. That's why the Sixers, who have the 12th, 21st and 30th selections in the first round, decided to go to him.
> 
> Players who haven't hired agents have until June 18 to withdraw from the draft. Green's Georgetown teammate Roy Hibbert has already withdrawn from the draft.
> 
> This was Green's second workout with an NBA team. He previously worked out for Chicago, which has the No. 9 pick in the draft. Green and his coach, John Thompson III, said there were two to three more workouts Green could have next week, but they declined to name the teams. Green said he wouldn't rush the decision.
> 
> "A lot depends on my workouts whether I will stay in the draft or not," Green said.
> 
> The 6-foot-9 Green has been linked to the Sixers in various mock drafts. The Sixers, however, might have to trade up because the feeling persists that he won't last until the 12th pick.
> 
> Yesterday was the first time King said he got to sit down and spend some time with Green.
> 
> "After talking to him, I am walking away very impressed," King said.
> 
> Not only did Green impress the team in his interview, he also showed quite a bit on the court, King said.
> 
> "I was impressed how big he was when he first walked on the court, and you don't see that when you watch him play," King said. "To handle the ball and shoot the ball, he's very impressive for that size to do those things."
> 
> Green is considered one of the top defenders in the draft and has the versatility to play either forward position, although he is more suited for the small forward spot.
> 
> Considered unselfish to a fault, he averaged 14.3 points and 6.4 rebounds in earning Big East Player of the Year honors and leading the Hoyas to their first Final Four appearance since 1985. He is the highest ranked player the Sixers have seen since individual workouts began with NBA teams on Tuesday.


LINK


----------



## Slizeezyc

Anyone up for Belinelli at 21 if he's there?


----------



## lw32

If one of the bigmen drops, Noah, Yi or Spencer I feel we'll select one of them. If not, presumably none will fall, it'll be Jeff Green, Julian Wright or Thad Young.


----------



## BEEZ

lw32 said:


> If one of the bigmen drops, Noah, Yi or Spencer I feel we'll select one of them. If not, presumably none will fall, it'll be Jeff Green, Julian Wright or Thad Young.


its just with any of those guys you now have 3 of potentially the same type of player in Iggy, Rodney Carney, and one of those guys


----------



## Coatesvillain

Slizeezyc said:


> Anyone up for Belinelli at 21 if he's there?


I know less than nothing about him. Can you tell us anything?


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

He`s actually a very good shooter from what i`ve seen but i dont think he has the physical tools to compete as a premier 2 guard,hes very thin and does`nt possess great speed.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug

http://nbadraft.net/admincp/profiles/marcobelinelli.html

Pretty useless as usual from nbadraft.net 

positives : everything
weaknesses : everything 

I honestly dont know why they even bother,im sure they just copy/paste the same **** in both boxes for every player


----------



## Slizeezyc

Coatesvillain said:


> I know less than nothing about him. Can you tell us anything?


Can't say I know a ton but Chad Ford for one has talked about him a bunch this year, and has always had nice things to say about him. I feel like he wouldn't solve the problems at 2, but no one at 21 is going to do that, at least we won't know who that guy is.

Seems like his shot was a little off this year, but it was almost a good thing since he refined the rest of his game much more. He just seems like a guy that would be great to have off the bench (maybe at this point he could start on a weak Sixer team, but I don't think him or Carney should be a starting 2 on a good team), and the fact that the Sixers really don't have a good shooter outside of Korver, adding him into the mix can't be a bad thing.


----------



## lw32

BEEZ said:


> its just with any of those guys you now have 3 of potentially the same type of player in Iggy, Rodney Carney, and one of those guys


Iggy will be an obvious starter. I can't say the same thing about Carney. He's not going to be anything more than a 6th man in this league. Dre, Dalembert and Iggy are certain starters in this squad. Which leaves us needing a bigman and a wingman. Spencer Hawes would be a great pick to compliment Dalembert, but he supposedly has a promise from Minnesota. I don't see anyone else falling, and Joakim Noah (the only real possibility of a top big falling) would not compliment Big Sam. Which leaves us with a swingman.

We will select Tiago Splitter if he's around at 21, I'm pretty sure of that. Which leads me to believe our best bet for #12 is a swingman. Thad, Julian and Green are all possibilities. Green will in all likelihood not be around, although if he is I believe he'll be our selection. I'd like to see us take Thad Young. We could use him at the 3, or possibly turn him into a hybrid 4 ala Marion and Josh Smith. I'd prefer to see him develop his dribble and stick to the wing, he's a player oozing with potential.

With the 30th pick go for BPA. Regardless of position.


----------



## Coatesvillain

The Sixers are working out Al Thorton today.. here's a question. Where do you see him playing in the NBA? Could he be another one of those smaller-sized PFs who could be productive, is he a bigger SF? Or is he a tweener who'll struggle at both?

I'm not very high on him, but he's a name that's appearing next to the Sixers in many of these mocks. Which means nothing, but it makes me more curious about him.


----------



## Mattjb34

Coatesvillain said:


> The Sixers are working out Al Thorton today.. here's a question. Where do you see him playing in the NBA? Could he be another one of those smaller-sized PFs who could be productive, is he a bigger SF? Or is he a tweener who'll struggle at both?
> 
> I'm not very high on him, but he's a name that's appearing next to the Sixers in many of these mocks. Which means nothing, but it makes me more curious about him.


If we drafted Thornton he would have to be a PF. I think he would play like Antonio Mcdyess, just a little smaller and better athleticism at this point in his career. He played the post and wing a FSU. He has decent range out to 18 feet and good post arsenal. Has the athleticism and tenacity to rebound in the East. Scouts and coaches have said that he is a very hard worker and has had positive reviews among scouts in the summer camps. If none of the true bigs are there and Green is off the board, I wouldn't mind them taking Thornton at all.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Can he defend power forwards on this level though?

I'm just worried, I think the bust potential for him is through the roof. He's 23 years old, he's a tweener, and really his game isn't refined yet. Great athlete but is he worth the risk of backfiring really badly?

I'm always scared of older players who are still somewhat of a project on the pro level. If I was to draft a 23 year old, I should have a good feel of what he can accomplish from day one. I just don't get that with Thornton. Then you have to ask is if you don't know that what can he become? Is his potential that high?

I mean, I'd be cool with it if they could still land Thad Young at 21.. but that's not happening.


----------



## Mattjb34

Not sure why you consider him a project, Coates. He is pretty polished, IMO. Does he still have room to grow and things to work on? Certainly, but I wouldn't consider him a project any more than a Nick Young or Corey Brewer. He pretty much had his way with most guys in the ACC and that tells me he has a pretty solid foundation and understanding of the game.


----------



## BEEZ

Ok Im on the the Thad Young boat wagon now


----------



## Mattjb34

What persuaded you Beez?


----------



## BEEZ

he dunked with his left. JK but seriously I like what I just saw from a few clippings of his and hopefully Green goes before we pick, I just get BUST off of him


----------



## Coatesvillain

Sixers impressed by 6-11 Yi..


> PHILADELPHIA - All sorts of theories were swirling Tuesday after the 76ers attended a private workout of 6-foot-11 Chinese power forward Yi Jianlian in Southern California.
> 
> The rumblings suggested that Yi may be fading in the June 28 draft and that the Sixers, who pick 12th, 21st and 30th in the first round, could have a legitimate shot at him.
> 
> On the Internet, the speculation was that Yi's agent, Dan Fegan, is inviting teams lower than the top 10 to see his client.
> 
> Billy King, the 76ers president and general manager, tried to quash that theory.
> 
> "They didn't ask us to come; we asked to come out to see him," King said Tuesday in a conference call with reporters after the workout. "Dan Fegan said he didn't think he'd be there (at No. 12), but if you want to come out, take a look."
> 
> That differed from King's comments Monday, when he said, "We were invited and we made the decision to go out."
> 
> No matter who did the asking, the Sixers are impressed by Yi, who, at 238 pounds, isn't built like a typical power forward and doesn't shoot like one either.
> 
> When King scouted Yi in the Chinese Basketball Association playoffs this season, the Sixers' president talked about his skills.
> 
> Tuesday's workout, which included two other players, gave the Sixers a look at things they say they didn't see while scouting him in games.
> 
> "Shooting the three-pointer, handling the basketball, seeing him run," King said. "We got to see him do the same testing we do with prospects, like shuttle runs and sprints."
> 
> Joining King at the workout were Tony DiLeo, the Sixers' senior vice president for basketball operations; coach Maurice Cheeks; and Courtney Witte, the director of player personnel.
> 
> Because of other media commitments, Yi wasn't able to sit for an interview with the Sixers until Tuesday night. When they talk with him, they might want to ask his real age. Yi is listed as 19, but several reports suggest he is a few years older.
> 
> What the Sixers know about Yi is that he can shoot and score. He averaged 24.9 points and 11.5 rebounds in 30.7 minutes per game for the Gundong Southern Tigers in the Chinese Basketball Association last season.
> 
> After that, King remained coy when asked whether the Sixers think Yi will be there when they select at No. 12.
> 
> "Andre was supposed to be there and he was there," King said about Andre Iguodala, whom the Sixers drafted ninth in 2004.
> 
> King was asked how well Yi would fit in with the Sixers.
> 
> "He'd fit in well," King said. "There are about 12 guys who would fit in great with us."
> 
> King has maintained that there are 12 players in the draft whom the Sixers' brain trust really likes. By anybody's math, that means the team should get a player it is satisfied with.


LINK


----------



## BEEZ

I wouldnt mind having him here, but I honestly dont think I would trade up to get him


----------



## Mattjb34

If he drops to 8 or 9 and Noah, J. Wright, and Green are off the board than I move up to get him.


----------



## Slizeezyc

I'm still hoping Green falls, but Thornton is still a great back-up option.

There's reports starting to come out about how Splitter still may stay overseas even if he is drafted this year, so I wouldn't want to think about him at 21 anymore.


----------



## lw32

Glad to see more people jumping on the Thad Young bandwagon. He'd be a great pick at #12. His ball handling is supposedly coming along well this summer, the weakest part of his game. Supposedly someone attended the Minnesota workout including Young, Brewer, Wright and Thornton. I'd take this with a pinch of salt, but it's a good read regardless.

I'd like to point out that Thornton is 4-5 years older than Thad Young.



> I was courtside at today's workout. Kevin McHale, Rob Babcock, Jim Stack, Fred Hoiberg, Randy Wittman and all the assistant coaches were there. Foye, McCants and Craig Smith were also there. They had been working out earlier this morning. I was told that the three of them have been working out together at Target Center every morning and that all three look really, really good. I was also told that Smith lost about 15 pounds -- all fat. Now he's not only big, but cut. McCants hyperextended his knee this morning, but I was told it's not serious. Sid Hartman stopped by and starting giving Wittman some shi1 about failing to return his phone calls.
> 
> Freddie ran the competitive drills.
> 
> It was a lot of fun to watch these four guys for 90 minutes run through drills and get after each other. The 1-on-1 and 2-on2 drills were very intense. The guys were banging each other around, diving for the ball and hustling ever second they were on the court. All of them came up limping at one point or another in the workouts. Clearly they are all very talented, but the differences are bigger than I thought and watching the workout really clarified some things.
> 
> There is no question that Thornton was the best of the 4 -- and it wasn't even close. Al was a man among boys. The important point, however, is that Thornton was the best of the four in evey category. He was, by far, the best shooter - both in shooting drills and the competitive drills (1-on-1 and 2-on-2). Thornton was the quickest of the four, consistently blowing by whoever was defending him. Thornton was clearly the strongest of the four. He was the best finisher inside, the best dunker, best ball-handler and -- brace yourselves -- the best defender. On one play, guarding Brewer 1-on-1, he poked the ball away and then beat Brewer to the ball. Twice he blocked his man's layup in the 1-on-1 drills. Players had a really hard time passing on him. His quick hands (and sometimes feet) would often deflect passes. Also, the guy is incredibly intense -- probably the most intense of the four. My favorite moment was when Thornton took Brewer to the hole and dunked right over him in the paint. McHale turned to Wittman and said, "that's a man."
> 
> I know Brewer is the popular pick and has been pumped up by some dweebs in the Media. And don't get me wrong, I'm a Brewer fan and think he'll be a good pro. But the second best player on the floor today was NOT Brewer; it was Thaddeus Young. He has a very sweet stroke and showed some really nice moves to the hole. He was the second best ball-handler after Thornton and looked surprisingly polished for an 18-year old Freshman. He may end up becoming the best of the group in 4 or 5 years.
> 
> O.K. Brewer fans -- Corey was the 3rd best in the group and not far behind Young. He is very, very thin, but what I liked about him was how physical he was. He did not back down from anyone, including Thornton. Although thin, he is surprisingly strong. He has a nice stroke, but I liked Young's shot a bit better. Brewer clearly won the personality contest. He was constantly smiling and jawing with McHale while on the court. I think he'd become an instant hit with the fans. But the most disturbing thing about Brewer was his ball-handling. At his weight he'll have to play the 2-guard spot, but his ball-handling is very shaking for a SG by NBA standards. And he will get the crab beat out of him as a defender. He has a very thin frame, so there's a limit to how much weight he can put on. And yes, those who have reported McHale's man-crush on Brewer were correct. McHale clearly loves Brewer. So I would expect the Wolves to take Brewer if he's available.
> 
> Here's the tough one for me to swallow. As most of you know, I've been a very big Julian Wright booster. Well, I have to admit he was clearly the worst of the bunch today. He was definitely the longest as you'd expect based on his wingspand measurement at the Orlando camp. And he's a very good athlete. But his shooting is as bad as advertised. More disturbing is that he has a long way to go as a ball-handler. He just did not have the ball-handling skils to take his man to the hole in the 1-on-1 drills. In fact, he was the only one fo the four who could not effectively drive to the hole. He was, however, very good on the defensive end and will be an excellent shot-blocker in the NBA.
> 
> Bottom line: If Thornton is available at #7, the Wolves should grab him. He can help instantly because of his age (23) and the overall maturity of his game. And he's not just very skilled -- he's also a tremendous athlete. Add to that his great intensity and competitiveness and you have the makings of a very special NBA player. He plays with a chip on his shoulder like most of the best players in the NBA. He's the strong, athletic SF the Wolves need. If he's not available, I'd take T. Young.
> 
> Conley and Horford come in for workouts next week. I don't think either one will be available at #7.


----------



## Coatesvillain

One question about Thad Young, since I'm already on the bandwagon.. what's his work ethic like?


----------



## Mattjb34

Coatesvillain said:


> One question about Thad Young, since I'm already on the bandwagon.. what's his work ethic like?


Here is what I found on the ESPN.com scouting reports for Thad Young:



> Positives: Long forward who has what Bill Simmons likes to call "nuclear athleticism." He's almost impossible to stop in the open court. The lefty is unusually quick for his size meaning he can take his guy off the dribble and guard just about everyone but centers on the floor. His super long arms means he plays bigger than he looks. Excellent passer. His perimeter game is still developing, but it's not bad. Young is another great kid. He's a hard worker and gets great grades.
> 
> Negatives: What position does he play? Scouts see him as a bit of tweener. He needs to add another 15 to 20 pounds of muscle. He's very thin and can get pushed around. A little too perimeter oriented for his size and his lack of a consistent jump shot at the moment. Can't go right.


----------



## lw32

Coatesvillain said:


> One question about Thad Young, since I'm already on the bandwagon.. what's his work ethic like?


That ESPN report posted above is all wrong. Probably written a year or so ago. Since then Young has added the necessary weight, I'd say it's not a problem now whereas coming out of Mitchell he was very skinny. Probably my biggest concern was how skinny he appeared. He's fixed that, which shows you a glimpse of his work ethic. Getting your weight up isn't easy for a hard gainer like Thad. Especially with the amount of cardio he's doing. He's probably completely changed his lifestyle/diet to put on the 20+ pounds. Similar to what Kobe did once in the L, he came in very skinny.

He's a great guy. Solid student, good head on his shoulders. Seems to work hard, which is why I'm not really worried about him developing a handle. He's shown through the improvement of his jumper and weight this year that he's working hard on his game. I've never heard otherwise.

His biggest negative would be his handle. He didn't get to show it off much with Crittenton overdribbling all the time at GT, but I still feel it's weak. He needs to work on it. According to the Wolves workout though he's a better dribbler than Wright and Green. He showed off a better handle in HS, has a decent crossover. Still needs work though.

His jumpshot mechanics are great. Should be a good shooter in the future. Draftexpress wrote about this in one of his workouts a while back. His shot was shaky before, but it's definitely improved.


----------



## Coatesvillain

You ever find yourself walking somewhere, and you look far away and see a beautiful girl? Not just beautiful, but a dime? You find yourself picking up your pace hoping to get a better look, hoping to catch up to her before she turns away.

Then once you get close enough to say something to her, she turns and..

Just then you stop in your tracks and your interest wanes because not only isn't she all that, but she ain't really good looking at all.

Well that's how I feel about this draft. It looked better in May than it does right now.


----------



## BEEZ

The reality has set in this is a 3 person draft. I saw a mock on tv that had Noah slipping all the way to 18. Its not that great no matter what everybody says. I dont understand people having Memphis selecting Conley when they picked Lowry last year, some of the selections just dont make alot of sense. Atlanta needs a PG in the worse way yet they are going to take another PF in Horford who I really like, its hard to read and I know if thornton is sitting there King is gonna take him.


----------



## Coatesvillain

Yeah, it's gonna be Thorton.

He's 6-5, too. So he's not a PF/SF tweener like I was saying, now he's a legit undersized SF.


----------



## Mattjb34

I'm putting my money on trading up for one of Jianlan/Green/Noah. I really won't be disappointed in this draft unless they reach for someone that is not qualified at all. Each of these players are very talented but have holes which balance them out. Guess we will wait and see.


----------



## Coatesvillain

If they trade up I think they'll be going after Brandan Wright.


----------



## Mattjb34

Could be, him and Julian Wright seem to be dropping the most recently. I really don't know what to expect in this draft.


----------



## iversonfan 349

i just hope they get someone good


----------

